# Rundungsfehler beim Lesen von Fliesskommazahlen...



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

Hi,

hat vielleicht jemand von Euch eine Lösung für folgendes Problem?
Ich lese aus SAPDB eine Spalte aus, die den Typen FIXED(7,2) hat.
Manche Werte sind aus kaum nachvollziehbaren Gründen mit einem
Rundungsfehler behaftet.
z.B.
Der Wert in der Datenbank ist 6.42, beim Lesen über JDBC kommt aber
sowas wie 6.4200000000001 raus.
Die Daten werden nur gelesen. Es erfolgt, zunächst mal, keine Änderung.
Die Ungenauigkeit ist KEIN Anzeigeproblem, da stört es nicht, sondern
bei Vergleichen mit anderen Werten, bei denen kein Rundungsfehler auftritt.
Wie kann man dies verhindern? 
Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben. :?

Gruß,
Michael (semi)


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

Noch etwas.
Der Fehler scheint bereits in der JDBC-Schicht aufzutreten.
Klartext: Direkt beim Lesen aus ResultSet.


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

Sch.. war falscher Treiber. Ich könnte mich in den A.. beissen.
Der Treiber war neuer als die Datenbank. 

Problem erledigt.


----------

